# Colt 2nd Generation .36 pocket



## wazza (Jan 12, 2017)

I have just bought a COLT .36 Cap and Ball 2nd Generation 1849 Pocket Navy 5 shot. Can anyone tell me the year they were made . I think 1990> 2000. It is in unfired condition and excellent condition . I paid $690 Aussie which is about $530 U.S.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only resource says that it was made in 1981, and that you paid a very fair (low) price for it.

I am pleased to note that it is possible for you to own a pistol of any kind, in Oz.
I had been under the impression that private possession of pistols, even black-powder replicas, was forbidden.

Are you permitted to freely use it?


----------

